# The Official Sevenstring.org Pedalboards & Rigs of The Gods Thread!



## Variant

Hey guys, I was surfing some fairly extensive threads on a couple of other musician's forums (I won't mention any names) on the topic of _*"pedalboards of the stars"*_ and well, while cool in concept, they don't really deliver. Apparently, outside of sevenstring.org, indie rock trash is really the big thing because be damned if I knew who 80&#37; of the thrift store dressed losers featured on said threads. 

So I thought it'd be cool to start an *Official Sevenstring.org Pedalboards & Rigs of The Gods Thread*!  Here, for purposes of benchmarking (and/or just curiosity perhaps) we will feature pics, schematics, vids, and write-ups for the gear employed by real guitar players, which shall, of course, include metal players, but also instrumental rock shredders, prog rockers, fusion noodlers, experimental knob-turners, and interesting guitarists (and bass players, and keyboardists) from any genre. 



So I'll get this rolling with this guy (you might have heard of him before):






*Steve Vai*
circa 2008 (current)

*Schematic*







*Pedalboard (recent)*





Note: Not illustrated in the schematic, the *DS1* goes to the Fender Dual with the *EVH Flange*.



*From Steve Himself
*








*There you go, feel free to amend, and, of course add more Gods to the list. *


----------



## adamgiroux

here's an easy one:

*John Petrucci*
circa 2008 (current)
*Picture*










*LIST OF GEAR*

*Amps and Effects*
Rack Designed, Built and Programmed by Mark Snyder
2 Mesa Boogie Mark IV Amplifiers
1 Mesa Boogie Lonestar Amplifier
1 Korg DTR-1 Tuner
1 Dunlop DCR-2SR Wah
1 DBX 266XL Compressor/Noise Gate
1 Mesa Boogie Amp Switcher
1 Boss Keeley mod TR-2 Tremolo Pedal
1 MXR EVH Flanger
1 Ibanez Keeley mod Tube Screamer TS-9 Flexi
1 MXR EVH Phase 90
1 Hermida Tech Zendrive
1 Dunlop Wylde Overdrive
1 MXR Stereo Chorus
1 Boss DS-1
1 Eventide Timefactor Delay
1 T.C. Electronics 2290
1 T.C. Electronics M3000
1 Eventide DSP7000
1 DMC Stereo Line Mixer
1 Mesa Boogie Rectifier Power Amp
1 Furman AC Line Regulator AR-Pro
3 Axess Electronics CFX-4 Loop Switcher
2 Axess Electronics GRX-4 Loop Switcher
2 Voodoo Labs Pedal Power
1 Framptone A/B Box
1 Radial Engineering JD-1 Passive D.I. Box

*Pedalboard*
1 Axess Electronics FX-1 Midi Foot Controller w/ expander
1 Dunlop DCR-IFC Wah Controller
1 Ernieball 25k Stereo Volume Pedal
1 Boss TU-2 Tuner
1 Easy Button

*Cabinets*
6 Mesa Boogie Traditional Rectifier 4X12 Cabinets with Celestion Vintage 30 speakers

*Rig Demo*

YouTube - John Petrucci guitar rig 2007-2008 part 1
YouTube - John Petrucci guitar rig 2007-2008 part 2

way more info and photos here: The Official John Petrucci Web Site


----------



## Ramsay777

I've been loving the Motley Crue lately, and this was Mick Mars' rig in '95......


_*Amps *_ 
Marshall JCM-800 Head 
Rivera Bonehead 100Watt Head 
Soldano SLO-100 Super Lead Overdrive Head 

_*Cabinets *_
Rivera Straight Cabinet / 4x12 

_*Guitars *_ 
Fender Stratocaster American Electric Guitar 
Gretsch Chet Atkins Country Gentleman Electric Guitar 
Paul Reed Smith Custom 22 Electric Guitar 

_*Pedals *_ 
Dunlop Original CryBaby Wah Pedal 
Rocktron All Access Midi Foot Controller 

_*Gadgets *_ 
Heil Sound Talk Box - Vintage 

_*Rack *_ 
Alesis Quadraverb Multi-FX 
Crest 7001 Power Amplifier 
Custom Audio Electronics 3+ SE 3 Channel Tube Preamp 
Dynachord CRS-222 Leslie Simulator 
Eventide H3000/3500 Harmonizer 
Rocktron Patchmate Switcher / Router 
Rocktron Replifex Multi-FX 
VHT 20-100 Power Amplifier 
Yamaha SPX-1000 Multi-FX


----------



## TimSE

petrucci for the win so far


----------



## Variant

Great contributions guys!  Good call on dating Mick Mars' setup, Vai's and Petrucci's are pretty much recent, but to keep things accurate a circa time stamp is probably a good idea. 

Also, Mods, note my gross misspelling of "Official" in the thread title, if you wanna fix that, that'd be great. 

I'll keep this thing rolling:






*Stephen Carpenter*
circa 2008 (current)


*Pedalboard*






This is what he used on his last tour (even has all the settings clearly illustrated on there to cop if you'd like), however he's alluded to switching to Native Instruments Guitar Rig 3 for many of the components in the future. The rest of the rig is listed below, primary tones are the Marshall JMP-1 into the 9200 Monobloc amp. 




*Guitars*

- ESP Stef B-7
- ESP Stef B-8
- ESP Stef T-7
- ESP Stephen Carpenter Signature
- LTD SC-607
- LTD SC-200
- Various ESP & LTD Models

*Amplifiers & Cabinets*

- Marshall JMP-1 Midi Pre-Amp
- Marshall 9200 Dual MonoBlock Power-Amp
- Marshall 1960B 4x12 Cabinets (x2)
- ISP Technologies Vector SL 600 watt 15" Guitar Subwoofer cabinets

*Effects*

- Custom Audio Electronics RS-10 Custom Audio Controller
- TC Electronic 2290 Dynamic Digital Delay
- TC Electronic Fireworx
- Behringer Intelligate Noise Gate
- Rocktron Intellifex
- Line 6 PODxt Pro
- Korg DTR-1 Rack Tuner
- Digitech Whammy
- Electro-Harmonix Bass Micro Synthesizer
- Z.Vex Fuzz Factory
- Z.Vex Seek Wah
- Z.Vex Machine
- Boss RV-3 Digital Delay
- Boss OC-2 Octave
- Boss PN-2 Tremolo
- Boss FZ-2 Hyper Fuzz



Edit: More recent rig tour with the Stephman himself!


----------



## adamgiroux

i'll add another because i really want to see this thread grow into something awesome 

*STEVE MORSE*
circa 2006/07 

*Gear Photos*
















*Pedalboard* 










*List Of Gear*
2 ENGL Special Edition (now switched out for his signature ENGL)
1 ENGL Powerball
1 ENGL Z-9 Footswitch
3 Ernie Ball Volume Pedals
1 BOSS TU-12 Chromatic tuner
1 BF1 Buffer
2 Electro Harmonix Memory Man Delay pedals
1 BOSS OC-3 Super Octave
+ multiple custom made Skrydstrup units:
-Speaker Selector
-MIDI and power box
-Speaker box interface
-Split Boxes


More info here: s t e v e m o r s e . c o m (under "equipment")


----------



## Variant

^
It won't let me rep you again Adam, otherwise I would.  Steve Morse's rig is an interesting study, he (as he has for quite a while) uses volume pedals to crossfade wet/dry/clean/etc. setups so he can get a variety of sounds in-between, there's no actual channel switching involved. 








> petrucci for the win so far



Actually, I'll take Vai's pedalboard in front of Petrucci's rig. 







Here's an interesting one from a talented, picky, and somewhat eccentric guitarist (this isn't lazy haphazard, he distances & positions pedals from each other for tonal reasons, and the silly cable lengths are to load down the signal and smooth the tone ):

*Eric Johnson*
circa 2008 (5/19/08)


*Pedalboard*






*Echo Rig*






*Schematic*






*From the guitar input cord and following signal's travel *

*Main A/B switch:*

*A Side*

- Vox Cry Baby (Late 60's)
- through BK Butler Tube Driver (Mid 80's)
- into a '68 Marshall 50 Watt Head
- with a 4X12 Marshall Cabinet (Late '60's)

*B Side signal goes into a*
*Secondary A/B Switch*

*A Side*

- Echoplex (Mid '70's)
- through a new t.c. electronic Stereo Chorus
- into 2 - Fender Deluxe Reverbs with JBL Speakers

*B Side*

- Dallas Arbiter Fuzz Face
- into a '68 50 Watt Marshall Head
- with a 4X12 Marshall Cabinet (Late '60's)

*Notes:* Eric mostly uses George L cables. The whole set up is mounted on a piece of plywood.


----------



## adamgiroux

i find this sort of thing so interesting, so.... 

*Devin Townsend*
circa 2007 (he has been changing gear a lot lately, so this is the best i can do)





*Rack Gear*

1 Furman Power Conditioner
1 Korg Rackmount tuner
1 Voodoo lab GCX
1 T.C. Electronic G-force
1 Radial JD7 splitter box
1 ART 341 Graphic Equalizer 

*Amps *

1 Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier (EL34s)
1 Mesa Boogie Stiletto 
1 Roland GP-100 preamp 
1 Mesa Boogie Simul-Class 2:Ninety Power Amp

*Pedals*

1 Voodoo lab Ground Control Pro MIDI footcontroller
1 Maxon OD808
1 Morley Bad Horse Wah
1 Planet Waves tuner

--------------------------------------

this is the sort of thread that should be stickied....


----------



## Variant

*Schematic*





^
There we go.  I can't believe there's no rig schematic for Devy on the interwebs. He's pretty much my favorite musician, so I put a quick one together one.  I'm not 100&#37; where the tc G-Force fits in, as he's never really clear on the video on its placement.  I assume somewhere on the wet side, either in line or in the GP-100's loop. 





adamgiroux said:


> this is the sort of thread that should be stickied....



 And my title typo should be corrected at the same time.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Devin Townsend is the shit.


----------



## willith

Sang-Drax said:


> Devin Townsend is the shit.




I don't care for DTB or SYL at all- but he's good friends with some of my friends and they introduced him to me when he was playing with DTB. He is THE nicest guy I've ever met.


----------



## Sang-Drax

willith said:


> I don't care for DTB or SYL at all- but he's good friends with some of my friends and they introduced him to me when he was playing with DTB. He is THE nicest guy I've ever met.



Really? I'm not a great fan of his music either - exception being Accelerate Evolution - but he's my favorite singer ever!

edit: his work in Ayeron is nothing to sneer at either.

edit2: sorry for the thread hijacking


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

this is a great thread, i wish i had more to contribute.


----------



## silentrage

wow, Eric Johnson is a HUGE tone pervert.


----------



## Piledriver

adamgiroux said:


> i'll add another because i really want to see this thread grow into something awesome
> 
> *STEVE MORSE*
> circa 2006/07 (still current, i think)
> 
> *Gear Photos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pedalboard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *List Of Gear*
> 2 ENGL Special Edition
> 1 ENGL Powerball
> 1 ENGL Z-9 Footswitch
> 3 Ernie Ball Volume Pedals
> 1 BOSS TU-12 Chromatic tuner
> 1 BF1 Buffer
> 2 Electro Harmonix Memory Man Delay pedals
> 1 BOSS OC-3 Super Octave
> + multiple custom made Skrydstrup units:
> -Speaker Selector
> -MIDI and power box
> -Speaker box interface
> -Split Boxes
> 
> 
> More info here: s t e v e m o r s e . c o m (under "equipment")



when i saw him a month ago he had dual ENGL Morse instead of the invaders...


----------



## Kakaka

He never toured with Invaders... only SEs and Powerballs and SMs.


----------



## adamgiroux

Piledriver said:


> when i saw him a month ago he had dual ENGL Morse instead of the invaders...



edited that in, thanks


----------



## Variant

Added a Devy schematic on *Page 1*.


----------



## Sang-Drax

Variant said:


> *Schematic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> There we go.  I can't believe there's no rig schematic for Devy on the interwebs. He's pretty much my favorite musician, so I put a quick one together one.  I'm not 100% where the tc G-Force fits in, as he's never really clear on the video on its placement.  I assume somewhere on the wet side, either in line or in the GP-100's loop.



Wow. That must have been some hard work, dude. Thanks!

I know you're not sure about this stuff, but would it be possible, under this scheme, to use the G-Force with the Mesas? I mean, is there a reason for the G-Force not to be located before the signal splits (before the JD7)?

And two other questions - possibly n00b ones:

- what does the dry/wet dichotomy mean?
- what does the roland pre-amp stand for? Cleans, perhaps?

Thank you, and great thread btw


----------



## Piledriver

Kakaka said:


> He never toured with Invaders... only SEs and Powerballs and SMs.



excuse me,i ment the SEs...
whats weird that he still used the powerball as a backup..


----------



## petereanima

Sang-Drax said:


> - what does the dry/wet dichotomy mean?



dry = without effects, amp signal only
wet = with effects in the chain/loop


----------



## Sang-Drax

petereanima said:


> dry = without effects, amp signal only
> wet = with effects in the chain/loop





Oooh I guess that solves my other questions, too. The signals from the Mesas are always dry, while the fx come from the one that comes from the Roland. Is that it...?  I mean, it still doesn't make sense to me why would someone deliberately choose not to use fx with the mesas.


----------



## petereanima

Sang-Drax said:


> I mean, it still doesn't make sense to me why would someone deliberately choose not to use fx with the mesas.



dont know about the stiletto, but the loop of the dual recti is shit - maybe thats why!


----------



## Variant

Sang-Drax said:


> Oooh I guess that solves my other questions, too. The signals from the Mesas are always dry, while the fx come from the one that comes from the Roland. Is that it...?  I mean, it still doesn't make sense to me why would someone deliberately choose not to use fx with the mesas.



Because he likes the washy sound of the GP-100 preamp in the reflections, juxtaposed to the more defined attack of the heads. Think of it a really elaborate dampened delay. Delays are a key part of Devin's sound, so his setup is built around that. Eric Johnson has a whole separate "echo rig" as well.



Sang-Drax said:


> I know you're not sure about this stuff, but would it be possible, under this scheme, to use the G-Force with the Mesas? I mean, is there a reason for the G-Force not to be located before the signal splits (before the JD7)?



I'd be guessing no, not sure if the tc has a true bypass, but generally you don't want to pass your signal through stuff (especially gear that will level it to line level and/or pass it through a A/D-D/A converters) before it hits your pre's. You generally want to keep maximum responsiveness to playing dynamics, distrotions/boosts, etc. between the guitar and the amp.


----------



## Variant

Bumping my thread to keep it alive. Not really a full pedalboard/rig spec, but I thought this was quite interesting. Now, we _*all know*_ that at his absolute most forgiving, and loaded to the gills with morphine, even the baby Jesus still fucking hates Jack White... but the copper plating of all his pedals is just too cool not to post:









I'd contemplate doing something like this with my stuff, but way too many of my pedals are in plastic cases, his are all conveniently in metal housings.


----------



## RevDrucifer

What the fuck...(in response to Jack White's copper plated shit).

Why the fuck would one bother with that? 

"I'm going out on tour....hmmm.....I've boughten all the flashy 60's pants I could find....and all the shirts with the gay little tassles on the pockets....what's next? Oh, that's right, I need to have all my pedals re-made with copper housing. Yeah...almost forgot that one..."


----------



## thebhef

well, it IS the obvious next step..


----------



## -K4G-

That is so cool...


----------



## Variant

RevDrucifer said:


> What the fuck...(in response to Jack White's copper plated shit).
> 
> Why the fuck would one bother with that?
> 
> "I'm going out on tour....hmmm.....I've boughten all the flashy 60's pants I could find....and all the shirts with the gay little tassles on the pockets....what's next? Oh, that's right, I need to have all my pedals re-made with copper housing. Yeah...almost forgot that one..."



I dunno, *I* think it's kinda cool... like picking the color you want on your guitar, or the covering for your amps. 

















_* Anywho*_, time to get some country boys here on this thread... Here are a couple of Midwestern stalwarts from the great state of Iowa: 




*James Root (4)*
circa 2008 (current)


*Video*

^
_A decent tour of Jim's rig, plus some bonus bits about Mick's standard tuned, ash bodied Ibby FR and cool Ovation Acoustic Sig._ 


*Guitars*

- Fender James Root Signature Telecasters (w/ EMG 81 in the bridge, and EMG 60 in the neck)

*Rack*

- Furman PL-Plus Power Conditioner
- Audio-Technica AEW-R5200 Receiver (wireless units, for live application)
- Whirlwind Switcher (to select wireless units)
- Dunlop Crybaby Custom Shop DCR-2SR Rackmounted Wah
- Voodoo Lab GCX Switcher (for pedal lops & head channel changing)
- Voodoo Lab Ground Control Pro w/ expression pedal
- Voodoo Lab pedal power supplier

*Pedals*
_(looped in a pedal drawer, not sure on the signal chain order)_ 

- Digitech Synth Wah
- MXR Super Comp Compressor
- MXR / Custom Audio Electronics Boost/Overdrive
- Maxon AF-9 Auto Filter
- MXR Carbon Copy Delay
- Electro-Harmonix Small Stone Phase Shifter
- Boss AC-3 Acoustic Simulator
- Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor

*Amplifiers & Cabinets*

- Orange Rockerverb 100 Heads
- Orange 4x12 Cabinets (2 for monitoring, 1 iso cabinet for micing)
- Orange Rockerverb 50 combo (for cleans)







_and..._
*Mick Thompson (seven)*
circa 2008 (current)


*Video*

^
_An awesome guided rig tour by Mick's knowledgeable guitar tech, Drew Foppe_ 


*Video*
^
_Rivera interview covering the specifics of the KR-7 head and cabs, with some good recording insight on the part of an unmasked Mick... so listen up, kiddies!_ 


*Guitars*

- Ibanez MTM1 Signature Model (w/ Semyour Duncan Blackout pickups)
- Ibanez FR Custom (w/ Semyour Duncan JB in the bridge, and a Seymour Duncan Classic Stack in the neck)

*Rack*

- Furman PL-Plus Power Conditioner
- Audio-Technica AEW-R5200 Receiver (wireless, for live application)
- Whirlwind Switcher (to select wireless units)
- Dunlop Crybaby Custom Shop DCR-2SR Rackmounted Wah
- Voodoo Labs GCX Switcher (for pedal lops & head channel changing)
- Voodoo Lab Ground Control Pro
- Voodoo Labs pedal power supplier
- Boss GT-Pro Effects Processor

*Pedals*
_(looped in a pedal drawer, not sure on the signal chain order)_ 

- Boss NS-2 Noise Suppressor
- Boss TU-2 Chromatic Tuner
- Custom Drew Foppe Compstar Overdrive
- Electro-Harmonix Baseballs Envelope Filter
- MXR JH-3S Jimi Hendrix Octave Fuzz

*Amplifiers & Cabinets*

- Rivera KR-7 Heads
- Rivera KR-7 Cabinets (Celestion 100-watt loaded)






_
Fun fact: Despite being undeniably huge, Jim is actually three inches taller than Mick. Until next time..._


----------



## petereanima

James Root also uses the Diezel Herbert + a frontloaded Diezel Cab in addition - for Slipknot, and a VH4 for Stone Sour.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

why copper plate pedal cases???
just for looks?
i dont know if im more angry than i am confused...


----------



## Randy

The rig bible:

Le matériel des guitaristes pro(s) - (Sommaire en page 1)


----------



## Variant

Randy said:


> The rig bible:
> 
> Le mat&#233;riel des guitaristes pro(s) - (Sommaire en page 1)



This is indeed a cool page... _*in concept*_, however information is spotty, hard to navigate, and well... in French.  As complete as it looks there are some better pedalboard/rig theads out there.



Thrashmanzac said:


> why copper plate pedal cases???
> *just for looks*?
> i dont know if im more angry than i am confused...




*Mesa Boogie Custom Design Gallery*
^
I reiterate, customizing your shit is *not stupid*. If you think so, I'll be glad to spray your guitar down with some flat black Krylon.


----------



## winterlover

Variant said:


> This is indeed a cool page... _*in concept*_, however information is spotty, hard to navigate, and well... in French.  As complete as it looks there are some better pedalboard/rig theads out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mesa Boogie Custom Design Gallery*
> ^
> I reiterate, customizing your shit is *not stupid*. If you think so, I'll be glad to spray your guitar down with some flat black Krylon.


 i paint my rifles with Krylon

and duracoat


----------



## Variant

*Just a couple of links to YouTube vids for the gents in Metallica, from their current 'Deathmagnetic' tour (I may embellish more later):*





*Kirk Hammett*
10/2008 (current)



*Variant holds back from making any wah jokes.




*James Hetfield*
10/2008 (current)


----------



## Variant

bumpity bump bump!







*Mikael &#197;kerfeldt*
(circa 12/08, current)

Here's a surprisingly simple setup, especially considering the tasty tones emitted by said guitarist/songwriter virtuoso. Mikael is a self-admitted fan of simplicity (and begrudgingly embraces modern computer recording technology), and yet, as time has gone on, Opeth has migrated more towards self recording and production, they sound increasingly stellar ('Watershed', IMHO, was probably the best produced album of 2008). Proof that good tone in in the ear as much as the gear (or the fingers). 

Basically Custom 24 and off-the-shelf PRS's into a Sennheiser wireless, into a Boss GT-8, into a Laney GH-100L head, into two Laney 4x12 cabs. I'll add that IMHO, Laney amps are some of the most underrated ones on the market.




Here's a link to a short, but sweet, tour by Opeth guit-tech Coty Allinson:
*Guitar Messenger Gear Tour: Opeth - Mikael &#197;kerfeldt*




*That's it: * 







*Here, cop his amp settings.  Note the drive and gain is on zero, as the lions share of the overdrive is happening in the GT-8, though archetypical Brit amps do get a bit dirty when cranked up:*





















_...aaaaaaaaaannnnd... snagged from Nick's Greg Howe tread post:_



*Greg Howe*
(current?)

A nice look-see and fusion master Greg Howe's extensive rig. His current guitar choice is custom Lagunas:



*Full Rig Shots:*












*Rack:*







*Pedalboard:*






If anyone wants to go into more detail on particulars, feel free!


----------



## Shaman

Variant said:


> Here's a surprisingly simple setup, especially considering the tasty tones emitted by said guitarist/songwriter virtuoso. Mikael is a self-admitted fan of simplicity (and begrudgingly embraces modern computer recording technology), and yet, as time has gone on, Opeth has migrated more towards self recording and production, they sound increasingly stellar ('Watershed', IMHO, was probably the best produced album of 2008). Proof that good tone in in the ear as much as the gear (or the fingers).



This is actually what they used to track the albums, coming straight from Jens Bogren:

"On Watershed i used the Marshall JVM together with the Mesa cab for the main rhythms. The secondary pair is Mesa Dual Rectifier through the MF400. SM57 and Royer on the main pair, 2x SM57 and one SM58 on the secondary pair (if my memory serves me)."

"On Ghost Reveries i used the MF400 for the main rythms. To be honest i can't remember what amps we used, i know it was one Mesa double Rectifier, but i must get back and... Oh no!!! Never ment to give this away, but the secondary pair was actually a POD XT with the (at the time new) Metal Pack! I see a shit storm coming this way. I remember now that i did regret it in the mix, and it's mostly the Mesa you will hear. I can see that some people are not impressed by the drum sound on that album, and to be honest i don't like it either. It was a compromise (my will against what the band thought they wanted), and on top of that pretty poor mastering."

The live rig hasn't been used for tracking guitars on their albums.


----------



## Variant

Shaman said:


> This is actually what they used to track the albums, coming straight from Jens Bogren:
> 
> "On Watershed i used the Marshall JVM together with the Mesa cab for the main rhythms. The secondary pair is Mesa Dual Rectifier through the MF400. SM57 and Royer on the main pair, 2x SM57 and one SM58 on the secondary pair (if my memory serves me)."
> 
> "On Ghost Reveries i used the MF400 for the main rythms. To be honest i can't remember what amps we used, i know it was one Mesa double Rectifier, but i must get back and... Oh no!!! Never ment to give this away, but the secondary pair was actually a POD XT with the (at the time new) Metal Pack! I see a shit storm coming this way. I remember now that i did regret it in the mix, and it's mostly the Mesa you will hear. I can see that some people are not impressed by the drum sound on that album, and to be honest i don't like it either. It was a compromise (my will against what the band thought they wanted), and on top of that pretty poor mastering."
> 
> The live rig hasn't been used for tracking guitars on their albums.



Good info! Any word on what they used for leads/cleans/overdubs? 

Also, I find it interesting that Jens criticized the mix on 'Ghost Reveries', I thought it was quite good... not what 'Watershed' was, but plenty decent. It's amazing (especially in the world of metal) what constitutes sub par production nowadays. I'd give my left nut to sound half as good as stuff released in the early '90s that doesn't hold a candle something like 'Reveries.


----------



## Daemoniac

*Trent Reznor:* Pedal MASTER...

A pic of Trent Reznor's guitar pedals as of his _Ghosts _release...





Some more random gear:

Moar pics of NIN gear goodness:











The studio everyone _wishes_ they had:






Couldnt find any pics of his rig alone 

His pedal collection is insane


----------



## transperformanc

tell me what you think of these 

also tell me if you can identify any of them


----------



## Variant

The first is Petrucci. 

The second is Petrucci. 

Edit: Wait, are they all Petrucci?


----------



## TomAwesome

The second one says "JOHN PETRUCCI" on it, so I'm assuming it's his.


----------



## charles22880

i used a Laney GH100L several years back while doing some recording for a band i was in and i totally dugg it infact i want one.

Trents pedal collection looks like a gold mine


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Yeah man, i would kill for his studio and pedal collection  hello synth heaven!!!


----------



## Vince

thread stickied


----------



## Harry

^Awesome.
There is a wealth of information in this thread, good that it's stickied now


----------



## Daemoniac

Yay! STICKIMIFIED!

Its pure interestingness at its best as well


----------



## DDDorian

Neat thread!

I might be able to help out with the Slipknot guy's signal chain (James, I think) as I have a rig schematic in an old guitar mag. It's from a couple of years back, but I imagine many of the pedals are the same.

Also, here's something I've whipped out more than a couple of times here - a rundown of what was used on Carcass' _Heartwork_ from one of the engineers:



> Okay... the album was recorded at Parr Street Studios in Liverpool. Take a look at the link. At the time I was chief engineer there, after Peter Coghlan and I had teched the place from the ground up. The 4-studio 'Amazon Studios" complex had relocated there to the city centre after starting out in Kirkby, north of the city. Parr Street - 0151 707 1050
> 
> The recording was started in studio 2, on the Neve VR. There are some layout pics on the Parr Street site, studio 2 has excellent visibility from teh control room into the main area (25-feet ceiling height, 2000 square feet inthe main room, plus various acouostic iso rooms) and each of the iso rooms (Stone, Wood and Dead) are 'fanned out' in such a manner that there is direct visibility with the main room.
> 
> Drums were cut with the drummer's back to the main control room window, with the usual mic complement, plus the doors to the wood and stone rooms (which he faced) opened to lengthen and 'shape the tone of' the ambience. Parr Street has permanently-mounted stereo PZMs on the walls of all the various acoustic iso areas, so there's easy access to blending the room sound... the mics normal to high-numbered mic inputs on the Neve (49-60)
> 
> The session was recorded to 2" (Studer A827) with no NR, at 30ips.
> 
> the drummer wore lead velcro'ed-on leg weights to help with some of the faster double-kick parts, and had an assortment of different weights, chosen and switched-out as and when each section required. There was a fair amount of punching in, and the fashion at the time was for 'clicky' kicks (the dreaded "typewriter" kick drum sound!) cutting through the mush of thickly-distorted detuned guitars.
> 
> I don't remember much about the Bass guitar, and sadly my assistant -Dave Buchanan- was killed in a car accident a couple of years ago, so there's only myself and perhaps Colin Richardson who might remember and for the time being I don't remember much at all.
> 
> The band had demoed some stuff in studio 3 at Parr Street -not many tunes, but a couple- and were happy with the sound inthe small demo room. It had an Allen & Heath 'Saber' console. When it came to the guitar sounds, things ground to a halt. the drums had been cut with 'guide' guitars, just to steer the tune, but when we got to print them for real, we knew there was some work to do.
> 
> Bill Steer (guitar) was bothered all the way through the backing tracks that the guide guitar (through his beloved marshall) had been too scratchy sounding. We tried moving the pickup height. We tried different amps (Soldano, 5150, various Marshalls, Dual rectifier, many, many amps!) then we tried different cabs... Nothing sounded as good as the demo sound. We had started with the same combo as the demo, but that was the "scratchy" sound that was annoying Bill... then I had an idea.
> 
> This was like making a resonant kick drum by putting two kicks back-to back with no heads in between. I took two Marshall 4x12 cabs. We took the backs of both of them. We took the speakers out of the second one, and we blocked off the holes with plywood and corrugated cardboard, as the closest thing we could find to a 'seal'. This was definately getting boomy, and quite interesting, but Bill still didn't like the top end. It was sandpapery and irritating to him.
> 
> As a last resort (after 4 days of trying things out, double-tracking things, seeing if things got better or worse after layering... then erasing everything right away!) we went up to the demo room (studio 3) and took our "Frankencabinet" up with us. We miced up the cab and brought it up on the Allen & Heath. There was our sound. Was it the room? -probably at least partly, but we'd tried 5 or 6 completely different areas in studio 2... ord knows there's no shortage of acoustic spaces there... or was it the Allen & Heath Mic preamps? -Who Knows? Who Cares? -I'm wheeling the Studer upstairs, and we're booking some time in studio 3!!!
> 
> The cab was miked as was my custom at the time: Two SM57's, right against the speaker cloth, but one on the center of a cone, one at the edge of a different cone. The two were combined and maybe shifted slightly for maximum summing, or smoothest top end, but that's usually a good starting point. Don't ask me why it works, I've tried to riddle it out, but it works.
> 
> Colin Richardson is a twiddler. He likes to fiddle with EQs every now and then. This was a great case in point. We ended up taking a Massenberg Eq and EQing the combined 2-mic signal. The band had initially wanted Bill Steer and Mike Amott to just do one track each, to get away from the "Wall of Thick, mushy guitar", but we ended up doing 2 tracks of each player. olin wanted there to be a differentiation betwen the two players, other than just slight playing style or inflections, so he put the Massenberg EQ -both channels cascaded in series- across teh buss insert, and he set up two variations that made him happy, which we labelled "Mike and Bill" and we switched one in and the other out as we alternated players. Then we basically went into "factory" mode and printed guitar tracks, 2 of each player per tune.
> 
> That was the big part of the album. The rest was just vocals (Trying not to sound too much like the cookie monster!) and mixing in studio 1, which has a 64-input SSL 4000, with my own 'AAD' (Amazon Audio Developments) Equalisers replacing the original SSL 82E02 cards.
> 
> I love the band. There was a conscious effort on 'Heartwork' to make the sound more 'expensive' without making "selling-out". Reference stuff was Pantera, Alice in Chains and a few other artists who have names which always have -and always will- make me laugh... like "Fudge Tunnel"...



EDIT: caught the typo in the thread title too


----------



## screamindaemon

The copper shielding could also have a practical side to it, though I saw no evidence of it. You could ground all the casings together, and this would remove any stray capacitance caused by multiple boards close together.

My first impression of Trent Reznor's pedal board (pedal deck is more like it) was a bed of nails that some fakir would lay upon in a side street... that shit is crazy. How the hell does he pedal dance with any sense of accuracy?

Oh yes. Here is the translated google link for the guitar guide, I felt it deserved it's own post: (EDIT: Post merging sucks )
Le mat&#233;riel des guitaristes pro(s) - (Sommaire en page 1)

EDIT: crap, it didn't work
http://209.85.173.101/translate_c?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.guitariste.com/forums/pedales-effets-homestudio,le-materiel-des-guitaristes-pros,76579.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.guitariste.com/forums/pedales-effets-homestudio,le-materiel-des-guitaristes-pros,76579.html%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26hs%3Ds2S%26pwst%3D1&usg=ALkJrhihGMZR67nc7nycQmDRCok7lUc5Xg

It won't copy into the forums through the hyperlink tool, so you'll have to do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## hide

transperformanc said:


> tell me what you think of these
> 
> also tell me if you can identify any of them



I'm pretty sure the fourth one is Dave Weiner's.


----------



## Tukaar

Is the third one Trey Azagthoth's?


----------



## transperformanc

see if anybody can identify the light green unit in the 3rd rack


----------



## El Caco

Disregard that, on closer inspection I was wrong.


----------



## distressed_romeo

This thread just inspired me to completely tear apart my pedal board in an attempt to create a Johnson/Morse/Devi-style arrangement where I could fade the delay pedal in with the volume pedal. Turns out it won't work with the equipment I've got, and now I've got to put the fucking thing back together again!


----------



## Stitch

This Rob Hileman's (From A Second Story Window) Pedalboard.

Its nothing flashy or particularly groundbreaking, but I love it's simplicity and directness. Pretty much what mine will be like.

















Obviously, its:

Guitar ->

Ernie Ball 25k&#937; Volume Pedal
( - Tuner Out -> Boss TU-2 - )
Output:
Uncle Ernie's Line Driver
Boss DD-6 Digital Delay
Boss RV-5 Digital Reverb
ISP Decimator

And using a single channel Boogie channel selector f/sw.

I love how with three cables and a plug he can be set up like that. Fast and effective.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Stitch said:


> This Rob Hileman's (From A Second Story Window) Pedalboard.
> 
> Its nothing flashy or particularly groundbreaking, but I love it's simplicity and directness. Pretty much what mine will be like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, its:
> 
> Guitar ->
> 
> Ernie Ball 25k&#937; Volume Pedal
> ( - Tuner Out -> Boss TU-2 - )
> Output:
> Uncle Ernie's Line Driver
> Boss DD-6 Digital Delay
> Boss RV-5 Digital Reverb
> ISP Decimator
> 
> And using a single channel Boogie channel selector f/sw.
> 
> I love how with three cables and a plug he can be set up like that. Fast and effective.




Holy shit, is that board home-made? I'd love something like that for my pedals!


----------



## Stitch

It's all from scratch, it was by a guy called Uncle Ernie.

Uncle Ernie's Effects homepage

And yeah, I want one too.


----------



## synrgy

Demoniac said:


> *Trent Reznor:* Pedal MASTER...


 
At the tender age of 13, I decided I wanted to be Trent Reznor (more or less) when I grew up.

At the not-so-tender age of 29, I'm kinda STILL hoping to be Trent Reznor when I grow up.


----------



## biggness

Little bit of some bumpage but it's worth it. 











I do believe that that hair needs no introduction.


----------



## scottro202

adamgiroux said:


> here's an easy one:
> 
> *John Petrucci*
> circa 2008 (current)
> *Picture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIST OF GEAR*
> 
> *Amps and Effects*
> Rack Designed, Built and Programmed by Mark Snyder
> 2 Mesa Boogie Mark IV Amplifiers
> 1 Mesa Boogie Lonestar Amplifier
> 1 Korg DTR-1 Tuner
> 1 Dunlop DCR-2SR Wah
> 1 DBX 266XL Compressor/Noise Gate
> 1 Mesa Boogie Amp Switcher
> 1 Boss Keeley mod TR-2 Tremolo Pedal
> 1 MXR EVH Flanger
> 1 Ibanez Keeley mod Tube Screamer TS-9 Flexi
> 1 MXR EVH Phase 90
> 1 Hermida Tech Zendrive
> 1 Dunlop Wylde Overdrive
> 1 MXR Stereo Chorus
> 1 Boss DS-1
> 1 Eventide Timefactor Delay
> 1 T.C. Electronics 2290
> 1 T.C. Electronics M3000
> 1 Eventide DSP7000
> 1 DMC Stereo Line Mixer
> 1 Mesa Boogie Rectifier Power Amp
> 1 Furman AC Line Regulator AR-Pro
> 3 Axess Electronics CFX-4 Loop Switcher
> 2 Axess Electronics GRX-4 Loop Switcher
> 2 Voodoo Labs Pedal Power
> 1 Framptone A/B Box
> 1 Radial Engineering JD-1 Passive D.I. Box
> 
> *Pedalboard*
> 1 Axess Electronics FX-1 Midi Foot Controller w/ expander
> 1 Dunlop DCR-IFC Wah Controller
> 1 Ernieball 25k Stereo Volume Pedal
> 1 Boss TU-2 Tuner
> 1 Easy Button
> 
> *Cabinets*
> 6 Mesa Boogie Traditional Rectifier 4X12 Cabinets with Celestion Vintage 30 speakers
> 
> *Rig Demo*
> 
> YouTube - John Petrucci guitar rig 2007-2008 part 1
> YouTube - John Petrucci guitar rig 2007-2008 part 2
> 
> way more info and photos here: The Official John Petrucci Web Site





do those metal boxes serve a purpose? and lol to the easy button


----------



## ajdehoogh

It's for when he does solo's. He props the guitar up on his knee and puts his foot on those metal boxes.


----------



## scottro202

ajdehoogh said:


> It's for when he does solo's. He props the guitar up on his knee and puts his foot on those metal boxes.




ahhhh I see now, thanks. and those do also look pretty cool too IMO


----------



## Variant

biggness said:


>



^

*Guthrie Govan for the uninitiated. *


----------



## ajdehoogh

scottro202 said:


> ahhhh I see now, thanks. and those do also look pretty cool too IMO


 
 Glad I was able to help out.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Neil Zaza's board...






VHT Valveulator
Boss Digital Delay
MXR Phase 90
Vox Wah
Keeley Nova Wah
Fulltone Deja-vibe
Keeley-modded Tubescreamer
Keeley Compressor
Boss Line Selector and Chromatic Tuner


----------



## Variant

The mighty Alex Lifeson's control central! Mostly the Bradshaw unit to control rack stuffs, and the Taurus bass pedals... plus lots of babes throwing their underwear at Alex, because apparently there's a shortage of ladies at Rush concerts so he brought the Barbies in to complete the effect.


----------



## Daemoniac

synrgy said:


> At the tender age of 13, I decided I wanted to be Trent Reznor (more or less) when I grew up.
> 
> At the not-so-tender age of 29, I'm kinda STILL hoping to be Trent Reznor when I grow up.


 
 i hear you on that note  He seriously has one of the most epic studios and rigs of all time


----------



## Dusty201087

biggness said:


> I do believe that that hair needs no introduction.



I'm pretty sure those pedals are just for looks, all the tone comes from both his epic hair and epic-er beard


----------



## Variant

*Robin Trower*


----------



## polloymedio

Variant said:


> The mighty Alex Lifeson's control central! Mostly the Bradshaw unit to control rack stuffs, and the Taurus bass pedals... plus lots of babes throwing their underwear at Alex, because apparently there's a shortage of ladies at Rush concerts so he brought the Barbies in to complete the effect.




 excellent idea!!!


----------



## fuzzboy

This is a picture of Elias Viljanen's (from Sonata Arctica) pedal board. It might be from around late 2007/early 2008.
When I saw SA live in October 07 he had 2 Mesa Boogie Roadster heads and one Boogie 4x12


----------



## Variant

Not a cut 'n' paste job so follow the link:

Criss Oliva's Setup

One to thwart the solid-state haters. He had a wonderfully cold 'n' chunky rhythm sound and glassy lead tone that I _*wish*_ I could cop with my setup. Can you believe two cascaded SD-1's!  Yup, with a Chorus in front and into the clean, low gain input of a Marshall JCM series amplifier, then later Laney's.


----------



## vlover

fuzzboy said:


> This is a picture of Elias Viljanen's (from Sonata Arctica) pedal board. It might be from around late 2007/early 2008.
> When I saw SA live in October 07 he had 2 Mesa Boogie Roadster heads and one Boogie 4x12



Nice spelling on the labeling there


----------



## fuzzboy

vlover said:


> Nice spelling on the labeling there



???


----------



## Shaman

vlover said:


> Nice spelling on the labeling there



Some words are in Finnish, so maybe that explains some of it.

Soolo = lead

Särö = distortion ( I think he uses that as his high gain rhythm channel)


----------



## vlover

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHh Ok.


----------



## diseasewithin

Borrowed quite a bit of the sound from Petrucci's rig but here's what I came up with for my touring rig and I am very happy with.

I use a Sennheiser wireless rack unit. The receiver sends out to my Pedaltrain board.

There I goes through a Morely Bad Horsie Wah, into an Ernie Ball stereo volume/pan pedal. The A out goes back to my rack and the B out goes to my Korg Pitch Black tuner. This lets me have the tuner on as I play, and If I want to go quiet I just hit the pan lever and I am tuning silently. On the board I have a Voodoo Labs Ground Controller. I live by this. Since I sing and am the sole guitar guy I needed simplification. This allows me to program each passage of a song as a single button push. Amp A clean, with Amp B slightly distorted, chorus on, tap, both amps in face peeling gain, no effects, tap, and so on. I lay the songs out as a bank per son, and then patches in sequential order as they appear in the song. This works really well for me.

The return line from the board hits the Guitar tracking feature of mu noise canceller a ISP Technologies Decimator Pro Rack G Stereo Mod. I go buffered out to my Voodoo Labs GCX switchers (2 of them) where all the magic happens. I run the se effects in this chain each on its own switch in/out loop. Rocktron 300 series Compressor, Digitech Hyperphase, Keeley Mod Tube Screamer, MXR Zakk Wylde OD (this I add to the Tubes creamer on solos mostly), Eventide Mod Factor, and a Line 6 DL4 (delay modeler). These are all in front of both amps. My whole signal goes through an Aphex Aural Exciter for guitar and then I split the signal out to my two amps. Each line hits my Ebtech Hum Canceller rack unit, then the heads input. I run a Mesa Mk IV short head and a Mesa Blackface Rack Dual Channel Dual Rectifier. The rec simply runs its loop through the ISP noise canceller. The Mk IV has a TC G Major 2 in its loop after the ISP Noise Canceller that gives me verbs, delays and boosts I use in soloing mostly, and harmonizers. The Mk IV is my soloing amp. Throw in 50 or so cables and a Rock Hard Cases 16 space rack case with shock mounted head compartments and there you have it.

Live I am using all Ibanez Guitars, S7420 MIJ 7s and MIJ S540 and 470 6s. I love Mahogany. In the studio I also use my PRSs and an old but very beloved Kramer Nightswan.

I call it the poorer guys Petrucci rig.


----------



## fretninjadave

Variant said:


> Bumping my thread to keep it alive. Not really a full pedalboard/rig spec, but I thought this was quite interesting. Now, we _*all know*_ that at his absolute most forgiving, and loaded to the gills with morphine, even the baby Jesus still fucking hates Jack White... but the copper plating of all his pedals is just too cool not to post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd contemplate doing something like this with my stuff, but way too many of my pedals are in plastic cases, his are all conveniently in metal housings.


 
Dont they copper plate stuff so their sheilded like some high end guitar cavity.I've seen it done.


----------



## Variant

*Ty Tabor running down his current iteration of his rig:*


----------



## distressed_romeo

for Mike Stern. I love a true stereo chorus!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Juan Alderete de la Pena (or for Racer X fans, John Alderete):







Saw Mars Volta the other night and only realised that Juan uses more pedals live than Omar.


----------



## vlover

Here is Slash's rig. In all his interviews about it, he calls it a simple rig. I get the feeling he shows up to a gig, plugs in, and let the tech's do everything else.


----------



## Variant

*^*


Too bad I don't like his tone... at all. Its grating, really.


----------



## El Caco

I love Slash's tone.


----------



## maliciousteve

considering how basic his tone sounds, he uses a shit loud of stuff. He could get the same results just by using maybe 2 amps and a couple of pedals


----------



## Sang-Drax

@ both Steves


----------



## El Caco




----------



## Variant

s7eve said:


> I love Slash's tone.



To each his own, I guess... it's always sounded _*way*_ too dry, and nasaly thin to me (which I guess, was the perfect compliment to Axl's voice ), unlike the glassy goodness that comes in at 1:17 on this song:


----------



## El Caco

Different tones for different purposes, I like both but Slash's is a lot more versatile.


----------



## transperformanc

tell me what you think of these rigs


----------



## Variant

Lower right is Manbear's, that I know for sure.


----------



## victim5150

EVH's rig.


----------



## SnowfaLL

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Juan Alderete de la Pena (or for Racer X fans, John Alderete):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Mars Volta the other night and only realised that Juan uses more pedals live than Omar.



Well, think about how much effect usage is in Mars Volta songs for the 2nd guitar? I did a cover of Eriatarka in my last gigging band, and I played the effects-lines.. It was basically 5 minutes of massive delay.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Joe Satriani's most recent Chickenfoot rig:






Shows the prototype pedal that would become the Ice 9 Overdrive. 



NickCormier said:


> Well, think about how much effect usage is in Mars Volta songs for the 2nd guitar? I did a cover of Eriatarka in my last gigging band, and I played the effects-lines.. It was basically 5 minutes of massive delay.


 
 That's true. Funny enough, on their last tour, Paul Hojinos was no longer with the band. It was just Omar on guitar and they played Eriatarka... it was still amazing.


----------



## dewy

New Megadeth rig

That is indeed AxeFXes for both Chris and Dave. Power amps are in there, but aren't used, no cabs or anything, all running direct.


----------



## InTheRavensName

^ Ams those...Axe Fx's?

 even Megadave couldn't dial one of those in badly...could he?


----------



## El Caco

I don't think Dave dialed in his old rig, in the video when he talked about the GSP1101 he didn't even know what it was, I'm pretty sure he leaves that up to someone else.


----------



## InTheRavensName

...good point, to be honest I can't imagine him getting on with much more than Bass/Mid/Treble/Gain.


----------



## Ostia Man

This thread should be closed and erased from the archives.... 
every time I see those pictures I have a new list of gear I "need". 


awsome thread really...


----------



## Ostia Man

Zack Wylde




pedalboard


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ I believe he's recently ditched the CE-5 for an MXR Stereo Chorus. Same application though.


----------



## JerkyChid

^ and now, of course, he's ditched the Stereo Chorus for the Black Label Chorus.


----------



## InTheRavensName

fuzzboy said:


> This is a picture of Elias Viljanen's (from Sonata Arctica) pedal board. It might be from around late 2007/early 2008.
> When I saw SA live in October 07 he had 2 Mesa Boogie Roadster heads and one Boogie 4x12



Can anyone take this apart for me? I'm guessing that I'm looking at a Boss Delay and Chorus (white and blue boxes), but does anyone know what the Ibanez pedal is, and what the function of the Dime Distortion is in the rig? Ta.


----------



## Winspear

InTheRavensName said:


> Can anyone take this apart for me? I'm guessing that I'm looking at a Boss Delay and Chorus (white and blue boxes), but does anyone know what the Ibanez pedal is, and what the function of the Dime Distortion is in the rig? Ta.


Ibanez TS7.


----------



## InTheRavensName

^ Thanks, I was guessing he was boosting the Mesa, so that would make perfect sense. Still wondering about the dime pedal though.


----------



## bjoneill74

The white boss pedal above looks like a Boss Tuner/Power supply.
I'd guess the Ibanez pedal is a delay or something.
I don't think you'd need a distortion/od pedal with a Mesa Recto.


----------



## velvetkevorkian

bjoneill74 said:


> The white boss pedal above looks like a Boss Tuner/Power supply.


Its an NS2 noise suppressor. You can see the logo if you enlarge the pic, despite the crunchy JPEG quality.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Done some more hunting...it's a Boss Chorus, Ibanez Delay and Boss Noise Suppressor as far as I can now work out. Still can't work out why the Dime pedal is there though...


----------



## Variant

Who's?










*Variant wants an Airplane flanger badly


----------



## Variant

*MORE!!!* 'Cause I've not really spit much onto the thread I started to begin with... and, well because *Peter Frampton* fucking kicks all our collective asses. 

Also, as you can see in the following video, I wholeheartedly identify with his ultra-simple setup. We share the love for straight, unmodified guitar tone:


----------



## Variant

*And I don't stop...*



*ISIS*



*Vid.*




*Aaron Turner.*







*Jeff Caxide.*







*Michael Gallagher*







*.*


----------



## ralphy1976

^those guys must be sponsored by BOSS!!!!


----------



## Drusas

gary holts' mostly homebrew electronic pedals... simple.


----------



## t o k u g a w a

Matt Bellamy of MUSE 
(the guy in the picture is not Matt, I assume its his tech)

His rig is Godly! 

I wish there was a better picture of the rack. I have a UK guitarist magazine with an article about him and his rig, but I can't seem to find it at the moment.


----------



## Decipher

t o k u g a w a said:


> Matt Bellamy of MUSE
> (the guy in the picture is not Matt, I assume its his tech)
> 
> His rig is Godly!
> 
> I wish there was a better picture of the rack. I have a UK guitarist magazine with an article about him and his rig, but I can't seem to find it at the moment.


----------



## Ben.Last

I love this thread


----------



## InTheRavensName

No pics, but Marcus from Blind Guardian

The updated update
Due to public demand here is a more detailed look on my setup for the upcoming tour.

Guitars: Well, big surprise, I will have Les Pauls with me  I am not sure yet which ones I will use for this tour, but there will be for sure some of my "high gain" models with EMG pickups (my two fave guitars belong to those ones, my main Custom and my Light Burst Standard Premium Plus), I am also thinking about the one in which I can split the pickups into single coils (nice option for clean sounds) and one that has a Fishman Powerbridge, a Piezo pickup that can deliver some really cool acustic sounds. On top of my usual load of Les Pauls I am thinking about a Flying V in the moment. My very first electric guitar has been a Flying V back then, and somehow I would like to play one again, the only question is if I will still get along with the shape, after playing only Les Pauls for the last 12-15 years... well, I will see, I called Gibson the other day and ordered one, as soon as it arrives I will give it a try ;-)

Amps: My main amp is (and always will be) my Mesa Boogie Tripple Rectifier, best amp that has ever been built ;-) As a backup I will take my Mesa Boogie Triaxis, firing up a Mesa Boogie 2:90 poweramp, both amps will run through Mesa Boogie Rectocabs (I am using the bigger versions). The third amp that I will take with me is the ultimate backup, an Axe-FX Ultra. It is a high-end Pre-Amp/Effects Processor (some people would even call it a modeling amp) that doesn't need anything else, I can plug in my guitar, choose an amp simulation, add the effects that I need, dial in my perferred cabinet and microphone and just plug it straight into the PA. Like this I always have a working backup in case anything goes wrong with my main setup, and this thing even sounds absolutely great, perfect for a backup.

Effects: I am not using much here, there is a Rocktron Intellifex that is in the loops of the Rectifier and the Triaxis, for my rhythm sound there are absolutely no effects anyway (besides the Rocktrons Hush), for clean, lead and effect sounds there are the usual suspects like a bit of chorus, delay or reverb. In case the Intellifex should die I still have the Axe-FX Ultra as a backup, this could also be used as a pure Fx processor, without all the amp/cab/mic stuff.

And this is almost it, the only other things are my wireless system, a midiswitcher (so I can change the channels in my Rectifier via my Rocktron Midimate floorboard) and a Furman Powerconditioner, put everything into a rack, add some strings and my pick of destiny (a Dugain stone pick) and you have my touring setup.


----------



## CynicEidolon

dewy said:


> New Megadeth rig
> 
> That is indeed AxeFXes for both Chris and Dave. Power amps are in there, but aren't used, no cabs or anything, all running direct.



This pic was taken in Lubbock, TX... I talked for a bit with the tech about his rig. They said they were trying the Axes out and he was liking them so far. ...I did the audio (brought the VerTec rig) for that place... it was WAY too much PA for that damn place! Testament was LOUD AS FUCK! Haha.


----------



## CynicEidolon

Variant said:


> *And I don't stop...*
> 
> 
> 
> *ISIS*
> 
> 
> 
> *Vid.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aaron Turner.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jeff Caxide.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Michael Gallagher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.*




May they RIP!


----------



## Andromalia

Some crazy stuff here: the guy is tech for Vai and Zappa.


----------



## Variant

^
Just watched this last night. This guy is awesome!!!


----------



## ArtDecade

Wow - Nordegg is a mad genius. Of course, you kinda have to be one to hang that long with Zappa and Vai.


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## gunshow86de

^

Who's "rig" is that?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Who's "rig" is that?



DeVries.


----------



## gunshow86de

MaxOfMetal said:


> DeVries.



That's what I figured, but I didn't want to offend anybody on the off chance that I was wrong.


----------



## Variant

*Diamond Eyes era (2010) update from Stefypoo on his current touring rig:*



I think it's really cool that he's got the VST rig set up as a backup double for everything (he's using it just for the Diamond Eyes songs) in case something goes awry. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Variant

Nuno Bettencourt gettin' paid playing behind Rihanna... which ain't exactly the worst place to be.


----------



## littlephil

MaxOfMetal said:


> DeVries.



Seriously?
There's a thread on Melband where someone just bought a Single Recto, heres what DeVries had to say


vampiire said:


> your amp which cost what ever would still not sound better than my $400 second hand randall..thats why.....for the genre of metal hardrock...



Oh yeah, vampiire is his new username there, and the name of his new 'guitar' company.

And so this isnt spam, heres John Petrucci's current rig








Amps and Effects
3x Mesa Boogie Mark V amps
1x Voodoo Labs GCX Switcher (for amp input and channel select)
1x Korg DTR 2000 Rack Tuner
1x Dunlop DSR-2SR Rack Wah system with 2 Controllers
1x Mesa Boogie High Gain Amp Switcher
1x TC Electronics C400XL Compressor/ Gate
1x Keeley Modded Tube Screamer
1x MXR EVH Flanger
1x MXR EVH Phaser
1x Digital Music Corp. System Mix Line Mixer
1x TC Electronics 1210 Spatial Expander/ Stereo Chorus/ Flanger
3x TC Electronics M3000 Reverb/ Delay
1x Eventide H7600 HArmonizer
1x Custom Patch Bay for Pedalboard connections
1x Furman AR Pro Power Conditioner

Not Seen:
3x Axess Electronics GRX4 Audio Switchers for Pedal and Effects switching
1x Axess Electronics CRX4 Control Function Switcher
1x Furman Aura Pedal for Acoustic
1x Radial DI Box for Acoustic to PA system

Pedalboard
1 Axess Electronics FX-1 Midi Foot Controller w/ expander
1 Dunlop DCR-IFC Wah Controller
1 Ernieball 25k Stereo Volume Pedal
1 Boss TU-2 Tuner

Cabinets
8 Mesa Boogie Traditional Rectifier 4X12 Cabinets with Celestion Vintage 30 speakers and custom grills

And his 'B' rig








The AxeFX is hooked up with the 4 cable setup, and is used for effects only.

And just in case you're wondering, there is a cable going to his footrest because Maddi (his tech) installed a driver inside it so JP can actually feel it vibrating like a normal monitor wedge would!


----------



## Opeth666

figured somewhere down the line petrucci would turn to the Axe fx


----------



## littlephil

Opeth666 said:


> figured somewhere down the line petrucci would turn to the Axe fx


Yeah, I doubt he'll ever stop using Mesa though, he's been with them for nearly 20 years. It would make on hell of a practice rig though, an AxeFX just for warming up


----------



## Moro

I like his B rig much more. His A rig is just too damn much.


----------



## metal_sam14

Moro said:


> I like his B rig much more. His A rig is just too damn much.



you haven't seen anything until you have seen his train of thought era rig!
Separate stereo rigs for clean and distortion, each with its own rack of effects
EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDo-28_o7mA
thats part one of Mark building his TOT rig, fucking epic!


----------



## Moro

Yeah, I remember those. I saw a vid of Mark Snyder building it, it was on youtube a few years ago.

Srsly dude, look at all that stuff! WAY too much. I mean, if you're in the studio, sure, that's the way to go. But live, people won't notice the beautiful Lexicon plate reverb from the G-major one. Again, it's just ridiculous to carry around all that gear when the difference is barely distinguishable, considering how much it costs to haul gear to the other side of the world.


----------



## Variant

Moro said:


> I like his B rig much more. His A rig is just too damn much.



It's funny because he admits to not using all that much out of any given box. Just what he needs for one thing here, just what he needs for one thing there... he simply has the money (and crew) to have the best of the best on hand.


----------



## s_k_mullins

One of my heroes, Jerry Cantrell. I really want one of the Dave Friedman Marsha heads


----------



## Soubi7string

Demoniac said:


> *Trent Reznor:* Pedal MASTER...
> 
> A pic of Trent Reznor's guitar pedals as of his _Ghosts _release...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more random gear:
> 
> Moar pics of NIN gear goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The studio everyone _wishes_ they had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldnt find any pics of his rig alone
> 
> His pedal collection is insane



wtf is that an operator board? is he connecting fuckin phone calls?!


----------



## Variant

Soubi7string said:


> wtf is that an operator board? is he connecting fuckin phone calls?!





Dude, they're old-school modular synths. Geez... I guess this is a guitar forum after all.


----------



## vlover

Toni Iommi 



James Hetfield 



Kirk



Rob trujillo


----------



## Rick

Is it just me or do guitarists rigs triple in size the older they get?


----------



## TomAwesome

404ed


----------



## vlover

TomAwesome said:


> 404ed



FIXED! Imageshack sucks


----------



## TomAwesome

That's a lot of shit! I'm glad I can get most of what I want out of a 2u rack unit.


----------



## vlover

When you have a lot of money, full time techs and top security, why buy an Axe Fx when you can buy 2-3 of the real thing. Of course if your sound guy, or your album producer sucks it does not matter what you play, something a lot of people forget when they hear a tone they hate or like. The chain from their fingers to our ears is pretty long.


----------



## Moro

Although I envy the option of doing things that way, I'd never have a rig that big. It's just not practical. You can sound just as good, or even better, with a lot less. I see no point in doing things that way. 

To me, a lot more gear = A lot more weight + a lot more setup time + a hell of a lot more chances of something going wrong. 

I'd happily have a separate rig for each style I play though. That would make my life a lot easier.

Of those 3, JH looks like the winner for me. I'm surprised he's not taking his Roland amp for the clean stuff. He's used that thing since I've been listening to Metallica.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Moro said:


> I'd happily have a separate rig for each style I play though. That would make my life a lot easier.



That's kind of what they're doing though. Guys like Iommi who have 40+ years of material and have to plays songs from different eras, records, etc. sometimes need multiple amps in a live, touring situation. I doubt these guys sit with epic rigs like these in there bedrooms. You can't tweak an amp when playing live in between each song, so when you like the tone of one or two (or even three) channel amps, sometimes you need a to bring a few along to have all your bases covered, not to mention, you'll always need a backup amp or two. I also bet half the rack is used for routing, minor tweaks, and to get the "studio tone" live.


----------



## vlover

Moro said:


> Of those 3, JH looks like the winner for me. I'm surprised he's not taking his Roland amp for the clean stuff. He's used that thing since I've been listening to Metallica.



he does, its just not pictured. It sits on top.


----------



## getaway_fromme

Moro said:


> Although I envy the option of doing things that way, I'd never have a rig that big. It's just not practical. You can sound just as good, or even better, with a lot less. I see no point in doing things that way.
> 
> To me, a lot more gear = A lot more weight + a lot more setup time + a hell of a lot more chances of something going wrong.
> 
> I'd happily have a separate rig for each style I play though. That would make my life a lot easier.
> 
> Of those 3, JH looks like the winner for me. I'm surprised he's not taking his Roland amp for the clean stuff. He's used that thing since I've been listening to Metallica.



Although I don't envy having to move all of the SH*T around, you have to admit, there's something about going to a show and seeing a WALL of amps and cabs behind them. It somehow doesn't do it for me when I don't see that (Meshuggah). Then again, I'm a (gear) whore. 

Also, they probably get paid big bucks or free equipment to show off their endorser's gear.


----------



## Moro

getaway_fromme said:


> Although I don't envy having to move all of the SH*T around, you have to admit, there's something about going to a show and seeing a WALL of amps and cabs behind them. It somehow doesn't do it for me when I don't see that (Meshuggah). Then again, I'm a (gear) whore.
> 
> Also, they probably get paid big bucks or free equipment to show off their endorser's gear.



That's not really my cup of tea, but I understand what you're saying.

As far as stages go, I'm not really into the whole wall of amps. I really can't explain what I like in a show, but regarding how the stage looks, I love Tool's stage, or Porcupine Tree, that sort of thing. Very little gear, a lot of visuals and cool lighting.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Who's "rig" is that?



Devries testing rig! 

Also, here's Dino's rig.










EDIT:...The image didn't come out that well, for some reason.


----------



## TomAwesome

Dino hasn't used that rig in a while. His current rig is basically this:


----------



## Variant

^
Tom, you forgot to post his bass rig:








Seriously, though, hearing him warm up backstage, Dino's tone is insanely anemic, but that shit works when you've got a seriously tight bass player with a lot of frequency fill in his sound. 1+1 = 10


----------



## Key_Maker

I don't know if it's a bit old, but there is some cool amps and guitars to see:

Josh Rand


Jim Root


Bogner+Orange+Ampeg=Sex Machine!


----------



## transperformanc

Eric Clapton interview and guitar demo 1968 on Vimeo


----------



## KingAenarion

I hope to God I NEVER become like Malmsteen...

The way he treats those guitars is just criminal... laying them out all resting on each other... and like the 50s and 60 strats, just puts them down like I would throw down my microphone stands.

Too many guitars so that the sentimentality and attachment to the instrument as an extension of oneself just dissapears...

No wonder Malmsteens playing is so stale and rigid


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

It's funny how Dweezil's rig diminished from 1000 pieces to 1.

E: And yea, I hate also the way Yngwie treats that stuff... Man, he's got some freaking antique in there and he just doesn't give a fuck?


----------



## vlover

SLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











Jeff has a nice rig, to bad he doesn't care about his playing anymore. He's solos are gone and I think he has given up on palm muting lol.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Everyones everything has been replaced with an Axe FX.


----------



## vlover

lol 

only the the _cool_ guitarist play Axe Fx. The hacks use tubes.


----------



## Rick

vlover said:


>



Goes with my theory that the older you get, somehow you need giant racks of shit.


----------



## Double A

Seriously. Hennemen needs all that to get that sweet, sweet Slayer tone? I love Slayer but their tone is butt and all I would need is a metal zone to get it. :/


----------



## Double A

I don't think this is in this thread but it really needs to be.


----------



## TomAwesome

You can always tell which set of gear is Jeff's.


----------



## Kairos

Dweezil with a GSP 1101 FTW!


----------



## Andromalia

Well Slayer tone live isn't what it was, sadly. I'd give much for them to still have that decade of aggression tone.


----------



## Ben.Last

Kairos said:


> Dweezil with a GSP 1101 FTW!



He's using an Axe-fx now if I recall correctly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rick said:


> Goes with my theory that the older you get, somehow you need giant racks of shit.





Double A said:


> Seriously. Hennemen needs all that to get that sweet, sweet Slayer tone? I love Slayer but their tone is butt and all I would need is a metal zone to get it. :/



Look closely at that gear. Most of what's in those racks is just routing gear and a few effects. Jeff's rack looks to just have Power Conditioner (essential), Tuner (essential), Router box (essential for a multi-amp setup), a wireless for each guitar, an Effects unit or two, Rack Wah, rack gate, and then a shelf with a couple of EQs, most likely to kill feedback. Then Kerry has even less. If you're in a professional touring band 90% of that gear is absolutely essential. As far as the big cases go, would you want to set up and breakdown all that every night? 

As for the amps, it's looking like only two of each are actually used at any given time with the third in there for backup (which you NEED on tour). As for using two, they're JCM800s, so if they want more than one sound, they'll need to have more than one. Given they have about three decades of material it shouldn't be surprising that they'd need another channel or two.


----------



## vlover

Slayers tone suffers from bad Producers. They have used the same gear for 20 years and their sound changes because they record them differently and mix them differently. I love their live tone. A good sound guy can make shit shine and even an Axe-Fx sound like a Zoom floor pedal.


----------



## M2K

have a guess


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

Dimebag Darrell


----------



## Soubi7string

M2K said:


> have a guess



if I could make out the words I would know
but taking a guess
someone who is either deaf, dead, or reanimate corpses via tremendous amounts of sound


----------



## ralphy1976

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> Dimebag Darrell



+1


----------



## KingAenarion

M2K said:


> have a guess



Right Click > Save as

The file is called "Pantera_dimebag_2000.jpg"



Hmmmm I wonder who this rig could belong to...


----------



## M2K

I don't know man that's a tough question when you look at it that way ^^


----------



## IAMLORDVADER




----------



## Hollowman

Tim Mahoney of 311's rig and pedal continent's..
YouTube - Rig Rundown -Tim Mahoney


----------



## LMak

MaxOfMetal said:


>



This slightly annoys me. I've spent so much money trying to get a good guitar sound and yet DeVries is in a signed band, sought after by many Metalcore bands, and has a rig that looks like someone found it for him at the local dump.

This is a great thread by the way, learning a lot about rig details. Especially Matt Bellamy's. What a rig! Makes me proud to own a Kaoss Pad 2


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LMak said:


> This slightly annoys me. I've spent so much money trying to get a good guitar sound and yet DeVries is in a signed band, sought after by many Metalcore bands, and has a rig that looks like someone found it for him at the local dump.


 
I think you're getting your DeVries confused.


----------



## LMak

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're getting your DeVries confused.



Maybe I am. I'm new here, which DeVries is this? haha! Must know a little more about this. Tell me your secrets...


----------



## hypermagic

Anyone know what Meshuggah used for the NONE ep?
That was back when they were still using Unis, right?


----------



## DeadSharrk

I really like Jack White, I'm not just a metal head too. His pedalboard is nice, he has a red and white theme for the White Stripes, copper theme (with his custom guitar too) for The Racontuers, and a Black and White thing going for The Dead Weather.


----------



## Koop




----------



## capoeiraesp

Machine Head's current tour rig - fractal claims another one. 
RIGGED: MACHINE HEAD&#8217;S PHIL DEMMEL TAKES YOU THROUGH HIS CURRENT ROCKSTAR ENERGY DRINK MAYHEM FESTIVAL GEAR SETUP | MetalSucks


----------



## tuneinrecords

Variant said:


> Bumping my thread to keep it alive. Not really a full pedalboard/rig spec, but I thought this was quite interesting. Now, we _*all know*_ that at his absolute most forgiving, and loaded to the gills with morphine, even the baby Jesus still fucking hates Jack White... but the copper plating of all his pedals is just too cool not to post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd contemplate doing something like this with my stuff, but way too many of my pedals are in plastic cases, his are all conveniently in metal housings.



I love Jack White's music. Have you listened to The Dead Weather? They seriously kick some ass. I've seen another of Jack's pedal set ups where all the pedals were red.


----------



## geetar_geek79

I saw Peter Frampton so I thought why not post this guy, too. Pretty elaborate and high tech for a bluesy guy.

Neal Schon:


----------



## that short guy

This is great... gives me some ideas on things I could do with my rig


----------



## gheoss

joe satriani´s rig


John 5


Mastodon


----------



## gheoss

some interesting clips from the Meshuggah´s FAL Studio


----------



## zack6

this is kaoru's (Dir en Grey) guitar rig...
i love that VHT and that cabinet grill graphic


----------



## book_of_lies777

Matt Pike (Sleep, High on Fire) rig(and EXACT amp settings) as seen in the rig run-down video with Premiere Guitar.com:

(He runs a dual-amp rig)

Kerry King 2203 JCM800

presence - 9
bass - 8
middle - 0
treble - 5
master volume - 5
master preamp - 8/9
gate - 5
assult/intensity - 10
'the Beast' switch - ?


Soldano SLO 100

normal(preamp) - 7
overdrive(preamp) - 11
bass - 11
middle - 6
treble - 4/5
normal master - 4/5
overdrive master - 4
presence - 4



pedals

A/B box
MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay
regen - 11 o'clock
mix - 12 o'clock
delay - 3:30 o'clock
BOSS TU-3 Tuner

He runs 3 or 4 Emperor 4x12 speaker cabs, depending on the size of the venues(not sure of the speakers inside).


----------



## gunshow86de

Newest Petrucci Rig Rundown. So many JPXI's!!!


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Fripps amazing setup


----------



## IAMLORDVADER




----------



## IAMLORDVADER

Fredrik thordendal setup


----------



## terrormuzik

Pin's (Aliases, ex Sikth) rig:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
He also usues G system. And Zakk Wylde OD, some compressor (carl martin??) and one more thing but I can't remember what is it and He's deleted this photo from his fb..


----------



## WesleyG

Omar Rodrigues-Lopez of The Mars Volta

He's one of my favorite players.


----------



## KingAenarion

IAMLORDVADER said:


> Fredrik thordendal setup



I know this post is old... but isn't it now just all AxeFX?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Don't really listen to Maroon 5 at all, but James Valentine's rig is awesome.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

KingAenarion said:


> I know this post is old... but isn't it now just all AxeFX?



yea this is about the nothing period, i just love how complicated it is


----------



## mike0

Luke Hoskin of Protest the Hero's rig. I respect the minimalist approach so much, but i still don't abide by it 
RIGGED: LUKE HOSKIN OF PROTEST THE HERO | MetalSucks


----------



## Andromalia

Johan Soderberg's rig


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Josh Klinghoffer's pedalboard. 







Makes me blush with envy...


----------



## TimSE

^ thats like my worst nightmare  

I dont like tapdancing. I want a G System. and thats it.


----------



## ROB SILVER

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Josh Klinghoffer's pedalboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me blush with envy...



I've played on stages that this wouldn't have fitted on!

MONSTER BOARD!!!


----------



## bigredmetfan

Don't know if anyone here listens to Threat Signal, but I just was talking to one of the guitarists and he has switched to the Axe FX 2....he says it is unreal and gets most of his tones/patches from the net lol....man I am tempted to get one....seems like its the way of the future.

He is from Texas while the band resides in Hamilton Canada so it's easy for him to take on flights and on tour


----------



## will_shred

gheoss said:


> some interesting clips from the Meshuggah´s FAL Studio





unrelated, but it sounded like Fredrik was playing some bongripper type stuff there


----------



## Mprinsje

Kurt Ballou from Converge, pic i shot at today's show in Utrecht NL






The right amp is a custom for him, the left is a blackstar of which i don't know the name  

he used a TC electronics thing for his effects, it is placed on the custom amp as this was when they were setting up


----------



## transperformanc

gess wh these 2 belong to


----------



## Frankb7stringer

:bumb: 

I didnt see it in the thread so heres meshuggahs current setup

Pedals and foot controllers are so 2012 ya? 

http://youtu.be/oAFJmgA2G5E


----------



## monkeysuncle

Anybody have a clue as to what Scott Hull is using nowadays (or even previously) rig wise? I read he's using AxeFX now with a Matrix poweramp, but thats about all I know.


----------



## Ben.Last

monkeysuncle said:


> Anybody have a clue as to what Scott Hull is using nowadays (or even previously) rig wise? I read he's using AxeFX now with a Matrix poweramp, but thats about all I know.



*"Tell me about your gear and any endorsements you might have.*

Yeah, I really owe my endorsement companies some props. I sort of renovated my signal flow for two reasons. First, because I wanted to change my sound, and second, because I wanted to be able to streamline my ability to travel with a minimal amount of backline required. That means Id like to be able to travel with my own head, my own preamp and my own guitars. As you might imagine, if I were to take a typical guitar head or a big, heavy power block power amp, that stuff gets prohibitively expensive, especially with airline baggage fees. 
Matrix Amplification is a company out of the UK that makes these very small but extremely powerful power amps, and I have one rack mount station called the GT800FX. Its a 1,000-watt harness power amp that is about 10 pounds, but that means you can actually carry this thing onto the plane and travel anywhere in the world without having to check it. As any touring musician knows, once you check something, it gets destroyed. Not only is a fantastic sounding amp, its the one amp a lot of people use with the Fractal Audio guitar processor called the Axe-Fx, and its the one most regarded in the industry as an amp modeler. Its purely preamp, but its the one processor that a lot of people hook up with the Matrix power amp to create their main rig. 
I dont use Fractal Audio yet, but I use the TightMetal pedal from Amptweaker. Its a great pedal made by a guy named James Brown who worked for Peavey and helped them to develop the 5150 back in the '80s. I use Vader cabinets. Ive been using them for about 10 years, close to when they started."


Interview: Pig Destroyer Guitarist Scott Hull Discusses


----------



## monkeysuncle

Thank you, I read his recent interview with Guitar World, and i wore he said he used an AxeFX


----------



## Ben.Last

Well, that article was done at the end of last year, and he said he didn't have an axe fx YET. So, it wouldn't surprise me if he has one by now or if he does get one at some point soon. Considering the amount of different amps the guy has gone through, it would make sense.


----------



## Jrec

Guys, I see great things here!


----------



## jabo1

hi guys,

FOA, if there's already a thread who collect all band's gear, my apologize, i didn't find it...

So,
i tought it could be helpful to collect all band's gear/guitar rig, etc... in one thread ! anyone can give his pics or information .....

big job but here we go, i start ! 

- alter bridge : 
















and prs tremonti signature of course....

- evergrey

old caparison horus and dellinger






now i think they played on angelus model....

didn't find other pics but here are the last rig they use : Band

- metallica

just some pics cause too huge and big.... : 






















+ esp ouija, etc etc

- tool

chancellor : 






so you ???


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Joe Satriani's latest rig:
















Looks like Joe's stripped down his pedalboard immensely. He's comfortable enough with his Marshall sigs that the's ditched his signature Vox drive boxes entirely. There were a few more pedals just a few months back like the MXR Dyna Comp, Pro Octavia and another pedal I can't make out, but they've been removed now.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

> There were a few more pedals just a few months back like the MXR Dyna Comp, Pro Octavia and another pedal I can't make out, but they've been removed now.



Close up pics:











So it's a Wet Reverb...


----------



## machine_driven_man

Could someone do one for Misha Mansoor? I would love to see his full setup schematic.


----------



## Aris_T

Periphery change presets via a midi track in ProTools. Here's an article with the description

Rigged: Periphery Guitarist Jake Bowen and Front-Of-House Engineer Alex Markides | MetalSucks


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Sugizo's (Luna Sea/Juno Reactor/X-Japan) latest rig. Not his usual rig either (for a guest spot).
















Needs more delay..


----------



## ESPImperium

Was at Trapt last night at Audio Glasgow, and here is Ty Furys set up:














Would love to know what the other delay pedal he has other than the TC Flashback.


----------



## eyeswide

ESPImperium said:


> Was at Trapt last night at Audio Glasgow, and here is Ty Furys set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Would love to know what the other delay pedal he has other than the TC Flashback.



Holy .... that's great. This is actually a really successful band and he can't be bothered to mount his pedals to a board hahaha.


----------



## ESPImperium

eyeswide said:


> Holy .... that's great. This is actually a really successful band and he can't be bothered to mount his pedals to a board hahaha.



Ty Fury does have a pedalboard for US shows, but the fact they are over in the UK on a low cost tour, his pedalboard might have just been too costly to ship. They had two beautiful Warwick basses for Pete, Chris has one Framus going into a AxeFX with a Tech 21 Midi Moose (3 channel controller thingy) and Ty had his Tele, Framus and a PRS CU22 thats been around the block and modded to hell. The cost of all that would be mega. They were using a Rental drum kit, Ampeg SVT & 810 cab and a 5150 into two Mesa 412 cabs.

Shipping 8 guitars (two backups that Ty never used) and a AxeFX would have cost quite a bit. If they are flying BA, each extra item would be £40/$60/50 at the airport, £20/$30/25 or online at for the first bag and then £34/$51/43 for each additional one.

Say they are traveling with say 25 items, thats an extra £1000 in cost. That may just break the tour financially. It was only about 8 or so dates, so if there was 250 at each night at £12 per night, its about £24,000. Take off van rental, gear rental and air fares and other costs, they will make about £12,000 off of it. Each guy may make about £3,000 each tops.

Tours need to pay, and for their first ever proper tour in the UK, its probably the best way for them as they play to about up to 2,000 people each night in the US from shows I've seen on YouTube.

Bare economics will be the reason why its only two delay/echo pedals, a wah and a tuner using the amp as distortion as well. Strip out as much as you can and save what you can.

Yes Trapt are successful in the US market, they haven't even started in the UK market, i have followed them since 2002 and been wishing a show since then in the UK. More successful bands in the same genre I've seen recently have packed out an arena with 8,000 plus paying £26 a ticket so can carry more gear to/from the US to the UK. Look at Mark Tremonti, his Alter Bridge rig must cost thousands to ship, but for his solo gig he ships enough guitars and plays with a Mesa Triple Recto and a small pedalboard i think. This may change in the future, but it saves them money.

Id love to see a full US production rock/metal show sometime, but till then I'm happy with a stripped down more raw performance. Then you see the true band performance, and Trapt do that better than a couple of bands I've seen play to many more thousands of people in a larger arena.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Daita (ex Siam Shade, Binecks, Breaking Arrows, solo) back line.

Main rig:






B-rig:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A clearer view of Daita's pedalboard.


----------



## lastninja

So much love for people like myself who spend more time staring at the setup and pedals than the playing.. xD had to lol when realised almost every shot doesn't have any artist involved, mostly before or after show and we're busy scanning the setup and taking photos - who needs shots of them actually playing?  I'm being serious by the way xD

Not sure if already posted but King Buzzo is using QSC/Crown amps now - I respect anyone that uses PA amps for guitar 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmn647WzLlY
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/mmn647WzLlY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/22910-rig-rundown-melvins-buzz-osborne-2015


----------



## lastninja

edit: sorry double


----------



## Rxcoma




----------



## Rxcoma

This is just my hotel room y'all :-( I'm unhealthy obsessed I think ...fuck it.. YAYER!!


----------



## odibrom

You're missing a Roland GP-100 there... also, interesting to see a Boss VF1... had these both, cool units to play with...


----------



## rexbinary

Pedalboard 3.0 - Replaced EVH 5150 Chorus with Boss MD-200 Modulation. Replaced Seymour Duncan 805 with Horizon Devices Nano Attack. Added Boss ML-2 Metal Core just for fun.

It's a not a Rig of Doom because the bed sheet makes it a Rig of Bloom.


----------



## c7spheres

Rxcoma said:


> This is just my hotel room y'all :-( I'm unhealthy obsessed I think ...fuck it.. YAYER!!


This is a very unhealthy obsession and gear hording. You need help my freind, serious help. So I'll let you know if I run across anything else to add to your collection! : )


----------



## Rxcoma

odibrom said:


> You're missing a Roland GP-100 there... also, interesting to see a Boss VF1... had these both, cool units to play with...



It's crazy you say that!!! I JUST scored a GP100 for $78 auctioned YESTERDAY!


----------



## Rxcoma

c7spheres said:


> This is a very unhealthy obsession and gear hording. You need help my freind, serious help. So I'll let you know if I run across anything else to add to your collection! : )



Das whu I'm sain!!


----------



## Rxcoma

Also just scored CARVIN tone Nav for $102


----------



## OceanTemple

Just finished putting together a pedalboard  On a Pedaltrain metro 16.

Mostly for home jamming and recording purposes


----------



## Steinmetzify

I need an additional delay. Maybe some reverb, tap tempo? Whatcha got?


----------



## Shask

steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 89866
> 
> 
> I need an additional delay. Maybe some reverb, tap tempo? Whatcha got?


You need some Chorus / Detune


----------

